# Can I connect Ipod to Ford Focus mk1 stereo?



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys.

I have a standard Ford Focus Zetec 2003 mk1 model which has a standard stereo. I was wondering how, if possiblle hook my ipod or iphone to it so I can listen to music from that rather then using a cd? I'm not looking to replace the stereo. Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

What radio is it? It's on the front like RDS3000 or CD5000? 

Let me know and I'll help you. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

OK thank you. Let me go check quickly in the car. Thanks


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

RDS 6000 it says.


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

I did this a few years back but you will need to find an adaptor to tap into the rear wiring, it will only pick up a basic Aux feed so you will control the iPod as usual, I got adaptor from Sextons it was that long ago but I'm sure there are places online you can get the adaptor.


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

A quick search found this site: http://www.connects2.co.uk/c2search.aspx?catID=27&manID=209&modID=789


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you. I'm going to order this kit here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Ipod...3?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item27ca3deb15


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Was just wondering if I got the above kit is there any way I can connect my new Iphone 5 to it as well? Cos the adaptor in the kit will only be for up to the 4s as the 5 charger adaptor is smaller. Thanks.


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

All depends if it has a standard audio jack just for audio or a powered USB plug, if its a fixed iPod original style connector then you will need to get an adaptor from apple to convert the old to new plug


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to update, I got the connect2 kit for my car and it was plug and play and it now works a treat so I can listen to my Ipod through my stereo.


----------

